# Not a TT either but...



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

.. it's also shiney!

Swissvax 'Cleaner fluid' all over to prep, followed by 2 coats of Swissvax 'Onyx' wax on the white body and Swissvax 'Saphir' wax for the roof. Turtle wax 'black' for the black plastic and tyres...


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Bloody BMWs :lol:

Very nice Kev.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Don't like that at all it makes ours look filthy :roll:


----------

